# Breeding behavior -Video-



## Fry

Hey guys








Here is a video of some breeding behavior with a bit of mild spawning.They really like to do it while not being filmed and save the real hot and heavey stuff untill the lights are out.Here is a sample though.
P.S
The red(female Twitch), that attacks the other red(female named Mertle) is spawning with Cujo(male).
/\ you can figure it out!!!







enjoy! and








View attachment Breeding_Behavior.wmv


----------



## WillieWonka1




----------



## NeXuS

wow great video, is that ur 1st breeding pair?


----------



## Fry

NeXuS said:


> wow great video, is that ur 1st breeding pair?


Yes,my first pair.Thanks I'm glad you liked it.I will eventually get some hard core stuff on video.while I was recording the timer switched the light off and put an end to the video.


----------



## Leasure1

great vid. now I know what to look for.


----------



## odyssey

nice vid fry , does the female spawn with the other red in the tank too? hes in breeding colours right? how many reds u lost to the breeding ones?


----------



## Fry

thankx
yep there is 4 reds(2 pairs)in this tank.
They are always dark now.best color they get is a hint of copper on their bellys.
I have lost 1rbp and 1pleco during their nesting.


----------



## beercandan

great video thanx for info (visual)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nice vid, I didn't know P's like 80's music so much.. I guess that is a secret to get them in the mood??


----------



## rocker

great vid

and now well have somet ing to put in "Piranha Behaviour" video section lol

and love the song i do miss classics.


----------



## mantis

nice work man.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Fry

Thanks for the feed back Im glad you guys enjoyed the video.I stuffed a giant chunk of driftwood in my tank.Maybe the tank wont be so sexy for a while now.Pete was getting so agressive with the batch of eggs he was guarding that was laid about 3 days ago.I had to change the tank.He was going to kill the other p's in there.He would even attack me when I walked by the tank.
here is the pic of new set-up.

View attachment 118341


----------



## bmpower007

NIce video, lol music too


----------



## a-ronn

Cool video


----------



## NeXuS

that piece of driftwood is cool looking


----------



## flaredevil2

wow, always wondered what it looked liked...


----------



## Ducklake

Thanks for the video, looking forward to more!!


----------



## blackeye

That was an amazing video, nice!


----------



## Leasure1

Here is the video xenon, if you want to post it in the breeding video section in downloads. Great vid!!


----------



## Leasure1

Here is the video xenon, if you want to post it in the breeding video section in downloads. Great vid!!


----------



## Leasure1

Here is the video xenon, if you want to post it in the breeding video section in downloads. Great vid!!


----------



## Mattones

Awesome video!


----------



## werdna

wow... GREAT VID.... man thats awsome


----------



## misterjose

now i know what to really look for.


----------



## Fry

Glad you all liked the video!


----------



## Fry

Looks like im going to have to get cracking on the sequel already.


----------



## bigshawn

Fry said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video of some breeding behavior with a bit of mild spawning.They really like to do it while not being filmed and save the real hot and heavey stuff untill the lights are out.Here is a sample though.
> P.S
> The red(female Twitch), that attacks the other red(female named Mertle) is spawning with Cujo(male).
> /\ you can figure it out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy! and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117792


Nice!


----------



## the_skdster

Sweet. I thought I replied to this b4?


----------



## itstheiceman

the_skdster said:


> Sweet. I thought I replied to this b4?


that is a great vid....and one of my reds was from those breeders....hes now about 5"


----------



## Coldfire

Damn, I keep getting an error message. Fry, is there anyway to have this vid posted in the vid forum section?


----------



## hornedfrog2000

X2


----------



## itstheiceman

im getting the error message aswell....i tried sendin that link to someone on here to give them a hand....no dice tho


----------



## Leasure1

I asked the mods to move it, they don't care.


----------



## itstheiceman

Leasure1 said:


> I asked the mods to move it, they don't care.


hmmmm.......ill see if i can get a copy of it, and post it up.....unless the mods beat me to it


----------



## PhantastickFish

anyone come up with anything?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

Leasure1 said:


> I asked the mods to move it, they don't care.


they don't care.. LOL


----------



## Fry

I re-posted it.It will work again now.


----------



## Fry

that is a great vid....and one of my reds was from those breeders....hes now about 5" 
[/quote]
I must admit that flame looks identical to Cujo's flame he had before he started breeding.


----------



## Rick james

Man you have had great luck with those fish. They look beautiful. I need to get myself a larger tank so mabe I might have some luck.


----------



## Froogle

tank size please


----------



## Fry

Froogle said:


> tank size please


180g 24x72x24


----------



## bigbipo

Nice pair, would you be able to point out what one is the female in that video?
Was the female that twitchy one? that also launched at the p that was chilling in the corner minding his bisss?
I recently picked up a breeding pair that came mixed in with a total of 6 p's, Im giving up on guessing whos the female lol
this might help me tho


----------



## Fry

bigbipo said:


> Nice pair, would you be able to point out what one is the female in that video?
> Was the female that twitchy one? that also launched at the p that was chilling in the corner minding his bisss?
> I recently picked up a breeding pair that came mixed in with a total of 6 p's, Im giving up on guessing whos the female lol
> this might help me tho


The female attacked the other female in the video.


----------



## CorGravey

Nice Video! Now i will know what to look for when (if) i get my own breeding pair(and a bigger tank).


----------



## Fry

Going to bump this video for the newcomers.


----------



## Fry

Hi everyone,its been so long since I was on here. Im still working like a mad man for the same company.I have since gotten married and have a beautiful and healthy soon to be 5 year old daughter. I have traded my piranhas for pugs lol and the black boy as my profile pic has now been gone for 4.5 years







. I have moved into a house that has no room for a 180g tank so i had to sell it.I just thought i wouldpop back on here to watch my old video and take a quick trip down memory lane back when life was so much simpler and slower.I was just going to come and go under the radar,but thought there might be some old friends here that might remember me and wonder where I went.I am literally tearing up after reading a few posts thinking back at how much fun I had here and the great people that work on this forum.I do truly miss the times i spent on here and will be back again someday with a cool new P









Farewell for now,
Fry


----------

